# testing: 50 threads per page



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I just changed the forums to list 50 threads per page.  I hope you like it. 

I also hope the web server can handle the extra load.  If it can't, you will probably see it revert to 20 per page.

Please let me know if it is causing problems for any of you.

Mike


----------



## lablady

Oh, I _like_ it!  This will be great, particularly for the super-active forums. 

I know it's too soon to know for sure, but so far there are no problems on my end.


----------



## xqby

I found this ever so slightly startling, but yes, I'm also a fan.


----------



## coquis14

It's kind of frustrating , you never get the bottom of the page.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi all!

Do you mean you changed the default settings? 
As for me my personal settings are at 50 threads per page for ages (and I feel it comfortable).

PZ


----------



## TimLA

I was wondering what happened!
I like it, and it shortens the time to "catch up".
In IE I sometimes need to go back to page 5, but now, 2-3.

Of course my index finger is very tired scrolling up and down with the wheel...


----------



## Xiroi

I think it's much more convenient now. I prefer a long list to several pages with less posts being displayed. I didn't know you could change your personal settings, good to know as if you change the layout again, I'll keep this one as my settings.


----------



## panjabigator

Good move.  I approve


----------



## danielfranco

Is it me, or the "combined view" of the EN-SP forums is still at 25 threads per page?
D


----------



## sokol

Especially on the small forums it is funny to see threads going back a couple of days on the first page, or even a week in some forums. 

As for performance - no problems at my end so far, and I have a rather slow connection. Also I found out that I like scrolling better than switching between pages.


----------



## Angel.Aura

I like it very much, Mike! 
No problem so far.


----------



## mkellogg

We've gone back to the old 20 threads/page for now.  The server has been struggling with the increased load, and load times have been awful at times. (It could also be from the increased traffic to the site.)

People seemed to like it, so I plan to bring it back sometime.


----------



## panjabigator

But we can still adjust it for our self as default, correct?


----------



## lablady

panjabigator said:


> But we can still adjust it for our self as default, correct?


I followed PZ's lead and changed my setting to 50 threads per page, but I still see only 20/page. I tried logging out, then logging back in, but no luck. Unless I didn't set it correctly, the option to decide for ourselves doesn't seem to currently be working.


----------



## Punky Zoé

lablady said:


> I followed PZ's lead and changed my setting to 50 threads per page, but I still see only 20/page. I tried logging out, then logging back in, but no luck. Unless I didn't set it correctly, the option to decide for ourselves doesn't seem to currently be working.


It still does work for me.


----------



## Trisia

Errrr... I don't think you can change the number of *threads *per page, unless you bookmark a link that leads to the forum of your choice (Jana knows how to do it, I lost my bookmark and can't remember ) -- how do you do it, PZ? 

You can definitely change the number of *posts *per page. I have mine at 100 (great for reading all those CD threads )


EDIT: there you go: the lovely English Only forum with a 50-threads-per-page view (click the smiley)


----------



## lablady

Trisia said:


> You can definitely change the number of *posts *per page.


Oops, you're right. I guess reading the fine print isn't one of my strong points today.  Thanks. 

If PZ has a way to set it to 50 threads, I too am interested.


----------

